# Wer hat ne andere Idee?



## julchen (14. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade eine Seite am erstellen für eine Zimmerei. Ich möchte, dass man auf den ersten Blick erkennt, dass diese Zimmerei auch Häuser baut. Ich habe zwar schon einen Top Bereich erstellt, aber 100% zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht.

Wer hätte eine andere Idee ohne das ganze Konzept zu verändern. Bitte auch keine anderen Vorschläge für das Hintergrundbild, da diese zum CI der Firma gehört und Vorgabe war.

Mir geht es um den Bereich mit den Bildern im Kreis unter dem Spruch "Wir bauen Ihr Traumhaus in Holz"

Link

Danke und Gruss
Holli


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. September 2006)

Irgendwie fehlt das wichtigste: Ein Holzhaus.

Das würde ich in jedem Fall einbauen und entsprechend hervorheben.

Gerade bei einer Schreinerei sollte man sofort etwas Holzmäßiges sehen.


Alex


----------



## Ellie (15. September 2006)

Hallo julchen,

eine Idee wäre es, die Bullaugenrahmen dünner zu machen, damit mehr Platz für die Bilder ist. Irgendwie erinnert mich das auch mehr an Seefahrt, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast es eckig zu machen, sähe es sicher mehr nach Zimmermann denn nach Seemann aus.

Die Familie erinnert auch mehr an eine Zeitschrift "Meine Schwangerschaft - ein Ratgeber für werdende Mütter", ich finde das Bild thematisch ungünstig gewählt. Besser, wenn hier eine Familie auf einer Holzveranda säße, damit der Bezug klarer wird. Oder an einem Kamin vielleicht.

Familie - Holz - Wärme

Und über die verkleinerten Fotos nochmal leicht mit "unscharf zeichnen" bearbeiten und ausprobieren, ob sich ein gif nicht eventuell besser macht als ein komprimiertes jpg.

Die Zeile "Wir bauen ihr Traumhaus in Holz" geht völlig unter, hättest Du hier nicht aufgefordert genau hinzusehen, ich hätte es überlesen.

Eventuell einen Header ohne Verlauf aber transparent, damit das Hintergrundbild gut rüberkommt, so schaut es sinnfrei aus. In der Navi geht der Verlauf von oben nach unten, im Header von rechts nach links, fast so, als würdest Du das Auge des Betrachters auf die linke untere Ecke lenken wollen.

Das wären Sachen, die ich ändern würde. Ansonsten finde ich die Seite schick und ansprechend.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## julchen (15. September 2006)

*Was haltet Ihr davon*

Hallo,
vielleicht würde es besser aussehen, wenn ich die ein gesamtes Top Bild aus den beiden getrennten erstelle. Also aus den runden Kreisen und dem Bild mit der Familie. Alles kombinieren in eine große Top Grafik. Die Anzahl der Häuser reduzieren und den Spruch auch noch mit ins Bild packen.

Ein Holzrahmenbau ist kein Holzhaus. Ein Holzhaus ist komplett aus Holz und man kann an der Fassade schon erkennen, das dieses komplett aus Holz ist. Dieses bietet diese Zimmerei aber nicht an, sondern nur Holzrahmenbauweisen wo der Grundrahmen aus Holz besteht, ähnlich einem Fertighaus.

Gruss
Julchen


----------

